
Mark Zuckerberg: calls to kick Peter Thiel off Facebook's board are 'crazy' - endswapper
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-defends-facebook-board-member-peter-thiels-ties-to-trump-2017-3
======
toor2
Zuckerberg quote from article: >I think you need to have all kinds of
diversity if you want to make progress together as a society

While I do think there are benifits to idealogical diversity, I think this
statement is hamfisted. Do climate deniers aid the progress of climate
science? Do flat earthers contribute meaningfully to cosmology, geography or
cartography? No. I believe the actual benifits of idealogical diversity stem
from scepticism and falsifiability within a community (science). A flat
earther physicist would add idealogical deversity to the physics community but
they wouldn't contribute to the progress of the field.

In softer, less objective spheres such as social issues and politics, the same
idea applies. Does giving racsim a platform in the name of diversity really
progress society? Maybe it could by reinforcing the beliefs of anti-racist
people and thus diminishing racism. However it could also propagate racsim
regressing society, which I think is a more likely outcome.

These problems and questions do not have a simple, computable solutions. The
matters of progress are entirely subjective making fair solutions nuanced and
difficult to come by. That's why I think statements like the one Zuckerberg
made are hamfisted because they offer a one-size-fits-all solution to these
nuanced complicated problems.

DISCLAIMER: I am not taking a stance on Peter Theil and Facebook, I am just
responding to rhetoric that I have seen frequently since The Election™

------
drewrv
"All kinds of diversity" sounds a lot to me like "all lives matter".

You can't have racial and gender diversity while keeping racists and
misogynists at the top of your company. Why would you want to work for someone
who doesn't think you're entitled to fair pay? Or to live in your home? Or to
be married to your spouse?

Having a workplace that's accepting of diversity requires kicking out bigots.

~~~
ng12
I think silencing people by throwing labels at them is way more regressive and
dangerous than anything Thiel has ever done.

~~~
burntrelish1273
The majority of people also believe in nutty religious superstitions but we're
not banning them arbitrarily. If we were to ban everyone whom held nutty
ideas, they're would be zero other people whom with to work and invest.

~~~
drewrv
So we pick and choose our battles. This is the world libertarians supposedly
want. Cake shops and social media companies are free to employ bigots, and the
rest of us are free to refuse to do business with them, work for them, etc.

------
ng12
tl;dr - reasonable man has non-reactionary opinion.

~~~
mythrwy
Which, when made public immediately results in a flood of reactionary and
absolutist opinions.

------
Gargoyle
I guess he's really not running for office.

------
dandare
This reminds me of the old saying that my knowledge is not equal to your
ignorance. Diversity does not equal lying as a work method, narcism and
psychopathy.

------
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

